# Which lenses for the SMITH I/O Mag



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

My SO has the first choice and never complains the everyday one is not good enough for full sun. It is his only one set of lenses.
I have Sun Red and Storm Rose and hardly ever need to use the Sun Red. I have a Dragon everyday lens google I use most often.
Storm Rose lens is pretty versatile when the sun is not out. We both really like it.


----------



## zooky (Nov 17, 2019)

Jennifer Crew said:


> My SO has the first choice and never complains the everyday one is not good enough for full sun. It is his only one set of lenses.
> I have Sun Red and Storm Rose and hardly ever need to use the Sun Red. I have a Dragon everyday lens google I use most often.
> Storm Rose lens is pretty versatile when the sun is not out. We both really like it.


ok thanks for the help  I think I´ll get the first combination


----------



## m0j0hn (Jan 14, 2020)

Just gonna mention that it can be nice to also have a plain clear lens to fall back on for certain conditions and at night - the clear lenses are usually much less expensive than the tinted ones, so it’s relatively cheap insurance to salvage a day or night on the hill


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

photochromic are the ticket for all around getting it right, or at least close.


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

I went everyday green/storm yellow and have been extremely pleased.


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

sh00gs said:


> I went everyday green/storm yellow and have been extremely pleased.


These are the lenses my son is using and is pretty happy too. He is using the yellow for night skiing and doesn’t complain.


----------



## kyniver (Feb 4, 2011)

Having more visibility is always better than less, so I rarely ever use/need the 'full sun' lenses. I have a 23% for everyday, and a 77% for low visibility days. I think having a 20% - 50% is the ideal 'every day' lens. While having a 50%+ lens is important if it's really overcast or you're doing night snowboarding. 

My wife uses the Storm Rose (50%) everyday and never uses her Sun Platinum (13%).


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I love my Sun Reds.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have 2 pairs of the Squad XL with all 4 lenses. The Everyday Green covers all sunny conditions and I change to the Red Mirror only on full bluebird days AND when the slope is faced to the sun. Otherwise the Everyday handles all sunny conditions well and I don't have to change if some clouds come. Not much difference between the Rose and Yellow, I've been using both for night riding without any problems. Like @kyniver said, better too much than not enough light.


----------



## ramzi.sen (Feb 3, 2020)

Everyday Red Mirror ChromaPop (25% VLT) + Storm Rose Flash ChromaPop (50% VLT) -> missing Lenses for extremely sunny days


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got some Smith Squad XL like @smellysell. Mine came with the everyday green and the rose. I added a pair of clear lenses for $15. I was planning on buying more lenses, like the full sun and storm yellow, but I haven't needed to. The Everyday Green and the Rose are shockingly versatile and cover Colorado's usual conditions. I've used the clear lens for blizzard days and night riding. It was totally worth the $15 and sidestepped my need for the storm yellow.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I've got some Smith Squad XL like @smellysell. Mine came with the everyday green and the rose. I added a pair of clear lenses for $15. I was planning on buying more lenses, like the full sun and storm yellow, but I haven't needed to. The Everyday Green and the Rose are shockingly versatile and cover Colorado's usual conditions. I've used the clear lens for blizzard days and night riding. It was totally worth the $15 and sidestepped my need for the storm yellow.


No me, homey.

I've got M3s

And Dangs

And Airblasters

Not Smiths though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh no! I meant @Yeahti87. Sorry for the slander. Are those Airblasters any good?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Oh no! I meant @Yeahti87. Sorry for the slander. Are those Airblasters any good?


They're awesome. I'll be buying more pairs and extra lenses. Super comfy and don't fog up. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

